

Farebot, an app for NFC-equipped Android phones for use with MIFARE systems - cparedes
https://github.com/codebutler/farebot

======
st3fan
I'm sure the Dutch will love this. Their public transport system is switching
to a MIFARE based setup and it has been hacked to pieces. People can program
their own transport cards, undo payments, refill their cards at home.

Now with this app they might even do it all while on the road.

